# What Brand Jacket & Pants?



## Guest (Dec 21, 2008)

Still learning all the ropes here and was watching a couple vids. Seen some outerwear that caught my eye that I am interested in. What brands are these? Thanks!


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

Nomis Design


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh it's nomis for both? Thanks!


----------

